# en ce disant [sic]



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Thomas raconte sa soirée à Anastasia alors qu'elle pense à autre chose. Il lui demande si elle l'écoute et Anastasia lui répond par l'affirmative. « Je peux même répéter ce que tu viens de dire !» Puis, elle pense :

..._cette technique fonctionne très bien… *En ce disant*, tu dois avoir l’air très sûr de vous_.

Quelqu'un m'a dit que _en ce disant _sonne bizarrement ici. Pourriez-vous m'expliquer pourquoi ?

Merci


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

_Ce disant _serait correct dans cette phrase, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse utiliser cette tournure précédée d'une préposition . L'emploi de _ce_ devant un participe présent est d'ailleurs limité à quelques verbes comme _ce faisant _ou même _ce que voyant_ , qui, eux non plus n'admettraient pas l'usage de_ en_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. Donc, il est possible d'écrire ceci ?

_— Anastasia, est-ce que tu m’écoutes ? 

— Oui, bien sûr. Je peux même répéter ce que tu viens de dire. 

En général, cette technique fonctionne très bien (…)

*Ce disant*, tu dois avoir l’air très sûr de toi._

Non, je ne pense pas que _ce disant _soit correct ici...


----------



## itka

Non, on ne peut pas employer "ce disant" ici. Il faut garder un gérondif, mais avec une autre tournure : _"En disant cela, tu dois avoir l'air..."_

Je ne comprends quand même pas bien le passage du pronom 2e personne singulier "tu" au "vous"... mais faute de contexte, je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire exactement.


----------



## Locape

Je suis d'accord avec *itka*. Je dirais aussi 'En disant cela, ...' ou en langage parlé 'Si/quand tu dis ça,...'. Et en effet si on dit 'tu dois', il faut écrire 'l'air très sûr de toi', pas 'vous', mais tu l'as déjà corrigé.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci, oui, je me suis trompée. Il faut écrire _En disant cela, tu dois avoir l’air très sûr de toi_.


----------



## Maître Capello

On pourrait aussi éventuellement utiliser l'article défini : _en *le* disant_.

P.S.: S'agissant d'une femme : _Tu dois avoir l'air très sûr*e* de toi_.  Voir avoir l'air + adjectif - accord.


----------



## Bezoard

Alessa Azure said:


> _*Ce disant*, tu dois avoir l’air très sûr de toi._
> 
> Non, je ne pense pas que _ce disant _soit correct ici...


_Ce disant_ ou même _en ce disant_ me donnent l'impression de lire un texte du moyen-âge !


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bezoard said:


> _Ce disant_ ou même _en ce disant_ me donnent l'impression de lire un texte du moyen-âge !



D'accord pour _en ce disant _( si tant est que l'expression est jamais été employée )_ ;_ en revanche _ce disant _s'est conservé . C'est l'emploi fautif de la première expression qui m'a amené à indiquer la seconde. Mais je suis d'accord pour dire qu'elle relève de la langue écrite et qu'elle ne convient donc guère au contexte  proposé.


----------



## Maître Capello

J.F. de TROYES said:


> si tant est que l'expression ait jamais été employée


On en trouve quelques exemples dans la littérature, mais ils sont assez rares, a fortiori ces deux derniers siècles, sauf peut-être chez Feydeau.

_Qu'est-ce que vous faites là-dessous, vous ? *En ce disant*, il veut lui enlever la gaine qu'il a saisie par le pompon ou l'anneau du sommet_ (Feydeau, _La Dame de chez Maxim_).
_« Voilà du beau sang, ma mye, vous y avez gousté. Cela va bien, il ha saigné en dehors. » *En ce disant*, elle lavoyt la blessure d’une esponge fine_ (Balzac, _Les Cent Contes drolatiques_).
_Lequel Thomas, *en ce disant*, burga et bouta tellement icelle femme qu'il la fist cheoir à terre_ (Du Cange, _Brugaria_).


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.



> Au moment de dire cela. Ce disant, il leur serra la main. (Antidote)



Je n'ai pas trouvé une autre définition sur Internet. Donc, _ce disant _est vieilli ? Comment se fait-il alors que je connaisse cette tournure ?



Maître Capello said:


> On en trouve quelques exemples dans la littérature, mais ils sont assez rares...



Pourquoi alors je ne peux pas l'employer ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> Pourquoi alors je ne peux pas l'employer ?


Parce que ce tour est tombé en désuétude et que j'imagine que vous ne voulez pas employer une syntaxe qui n'a plus cours aujourd'hui.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> On en trouve quelques exemples dans la littérature, mais ils sont assez rares, a fortiori ces deux derniers siècles, sauf peut-être chez Feydeau.
> _Qu'est-ce que vous faites là-dessous, vous ? *En ce disant*, il veut lui enlever la gaine qu'il a saisie par le pompon ou l'anneau du sommet_ (Feydeau, _La Dame de chez Maxim_).


C'est effectivement un tour assez fréquent dans les didascalies de Feydeau et qui lui semble assez propre.


----------



## Alessa Azure

J'aime cette expression, en plus, elle n'est pas incorrecte. Si je l'emploie, ce sera vraiment étrange ou passable ?


----------



## Bezoard

Ce sera très étrange pour la majorité des lecteurs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> J'aime cette expression, en plus, elle n'est pas incorrecte. Si je l'emploie, ce sera vraiment étrange ou passable ?


Il faut vous rendre à l'évidence : vous aimez beaucoup de tournures qui ne sont pas courantes ou étranges.  Il vaut toutefois mieux les oublier si vous voulez écrire des textes en français qui soient naturels. C'est d'ailleurs d'autant plus vrai que vos histoires sont des fictions se passant à l'époque actuelle et non pas des romans historiques se déroulant il y a trois ou quatre siècles.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Pourtant, c'est une belle expression, il est dommage qu'elle soit sortie de l'usage.



> « La Cour n’a pas, ce disant, exclu le domaine de la plausibilité. »
> Les locutions _ce disant _et _ce faisant _doivent être conservées : elles remplacent fort bien les mots _en disant cela _et _en faisant cela_. (BtB)





> Attestée depuis le XIIIe siècle, cette expression s’emploie comme complément dans certains tours anciens et littéraires : _ce faisant_, _ce disant _(BtB)


 


> Ce disant, elle m'a montré, à la une de _La Presse_, qu'elle était en train de lire, une demi-douzaine de poupounes qui serraient de près un monsieur qui avait tout à fait l'air d'un maquereau corse ou yougoslave. (La Presse)



Il est possible que cette expression soit courante au Québec.


----------



## OLN

Si tu écris pour un public québécois, ce serait certainement bien de trouver un bon correcteur canadien. 

Admettons que le texte soit :


> — Anastasia, tu m’écoutes ?
> — Bien sûr. Je peux même répéter ce que tu viens de dire.
> En général, cette technique fonctionne bien (…). En disant cela, tu dois avoir l’air très sûre de toi.


Il manque une partie du contexte, ce qui fait que c'est toujours un peu bizarre.
Est-ce ce qu'Anastasia appelle "cette technique" est du bluff et est-ce qu'elle se donne des conseils à elle-même à la 2e personne ("Pour être crédible, ma fille, il faut que tu aies l'air sûre de toi") ?
 "À moins que ma réponse manque d'assurance, Thomas n'insiste pas" *? *"En général, ce truc fonctionne bien avec Thomas, à condition que je réponde avec aplomb" *? *(la condition tombe sous le sens)

Ou donne-t-elle des conseils à quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

OLN said:


> Est-ce ce qu'Anastasia appelle "cette technique" est du bluff


Oui.

Anastasia pense. Elle se dit :

_En général, cette technique (*) fonctionne très bien lorsque, perdu dans tes pensées, tu n’écoutes plus ton interlocuteur et tu n’as aucune idée ce dont il te cause._

(*) = dire avec assurance _Mais bien sûr que je t'écoute ! Je peux même répéter ce que tu viens de dire !_

Non, ce sont surtout les Français qui lisent mes textes.


----------



## Nanon

Alessa Azure said:


> Donc, _ce disant _est vieilli ? Comment se fait-il alors que je connaisse cette tournure ?


C'est surtout _en ce disant_ qui est vieilli. _Ce disant_ est toujours d'usage :
_



			Ce disant.
		
Click to expand...

_


> En disant cela :
> 1. − S'il m'arrivait de mourir demain, (...), je demande que l'on fasse mon autopsie (...). _Ce disant,_ avec la pointe de l'index, il esquissait, sur le devant de sa blouse, le tracé d'une incision imaginaire... G. Duhamel, _Chronique des Pasquier, _Les Maîtres, 1937, p. 204 - CE : Définition de CE


Mais le style est très littéraire et il peut y avoir des différences de sens qui peuvent créer une ambiguïté :

_« Ce disant, il partit »_ (concomitance : il était en train de parler ou de finir de parler, et il partit en même temps) (littéraire)
_« (Bla bla bla...) Ce disant, je pense à... »_ (pendant que je parle d'une chose A, je voudrais aussi parler d'une autre chose B) (par exemple dans un discours)
C'est pour ces raisons que _ce disant, tu dois avoir l'air très sûr de toi_ ne colle pas vraiment et qu'il vaut mieux utiliser _en disant cela _qui est plus neutre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Vu le style très « oral » et résolument moderne des textes d'Alessa, je trouve que même _ce disant_ ne colle pas du tout, étant en effet un tour littéraire. Autrement dit, _en ce disant_ n'est pas approprié, mais _ce disant_ n'est guère mieux dans son cas. Je les éviterais absolument – au profit de _en disant cela_, qui est parfaitement courant – pour conserver un minimum de cohérence de style.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci


----------

